# What jobs do you have? And do you function well in it?



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm still trying to find a job that I can function in over time, but I find it hard.

Over the years I've tried a wide variety of jobs, I've worked in a factory, I've been a mailman and I've worked in an office, but no matter what job I try it's ok for about 3 months, and then I enter a depression and have to give up. The depression always shows up because I feel that I'm making mistakes and I'm a burden for the other employees because of it. This builds over time and after about 3 months it's too muc.

The same goes for any attempt at education, 3 months, and I'm out.

The only "work" I've had over time is one where I repair computers for some of my dads customers, this job Works well for me since I'm just deliverered the computers and then I work all on my own With no contact With the customer. But the volume of computers simply isn't enough to make a living out of.

So what type of jobs do the rest of you have, and how well do you function in it?


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Security, I do nothing, just observe and report and watch movies on youtube, text my gf :boogie


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

wood working


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Massage Therapist, Independent now and working for my own. It fits me.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Syndacus said:


> Massage Therapist, Independent now and working for my own. It fits me.


I would think this would be a hard job with SA, because you have to work so intimately with people. However, I imagine all jobs to be bad for SA.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Customer service for 5ish years. It's awful. Most days I would rather be hit by a car than go in to work, and I feel like I'm in a torture chamber while working (a big part of this is due to my hay fever, but anxiety/depression is also the big thing).

A random thought I had while heading there this morning: "I'll be seeing this place in my nightmares"... And I do :blank


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

I work at a grocery store in the produce department making 16.75 an hour, union job. I don't like it much, but it's work. I like talking to my favourite customers, and talking to the employees, but i get treated like **** by some of the employees too. I function well...i wanna be SUPER FAST but i think the speed i want is not possible, people tell me who are fast at the job that's probably too fast to work without hurting yourself. I'm a hard worker, but i'm a dumbass and i'm not the quickest person. I love working when i'm in the zone because i'm a friggin BEAST! and amaze people at how fast i am lol.


----------



## rensational (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not just get a job at a PC repair shop, then, or somewhere else where you can repair computers? I repaired laptops at my last job in a big warehouse, and the part where I didn't really have to work with other people was great (there was a whole lot of other crap that made the job suck, but especially when they turned it into a team work thing and took me off repair for a while). Put the experience you have working on computers on your resume as your working as an IT Consultant or Contract Technician. That's what I did, and that's how I got that job doing repair. I was great at that job. I experienced anxiety there, especially when I first started there, but I was still one of their best workers.

I now work in network support, but I don't think you'd like that job for the same reasons you had to leave your other jobs. Since I've only had that job for about two weeks, it's hard not to feel like I suck at it. I do worry about getting on everyone else's nerves. It's one of those jobs where it seems like everyone there knows more than I do, and it feels like it'll always be that way just because they've either been there a long time, have more of an educational background related to technology than I do or both. One of my things with SA is always feeling I need to be the best at what I do and becoming very unhappy when I know that's not the case. So, I wonder how long I will be able to hang with this job.


----------



## hvakrg (Apr 12, 2012)

My problem is that I only have experience and no real education, and the only IT-jobs I find around where I live are looking for people with higher education like Computer Science etc.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have worked in Mental Health social services for 17 years. It is very stressful due to the constant budget cuts, increasing paperwork, and ever changing regulations. It is now getting worst at work due to everything now is being put into electronic medical records system. Now administration can keep an eye how productive we are. I have gotten many emails about things being done too late. Well if you didn't lay off the three other Behavioral Psychologist and gave us the cases we would get our work done. I think they are going to use this to can people during the next lay offs.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Health care assistant in a nursing home and student psych. nurse. I found the first half year so very stressful but I settled in well. The social side can be hard but when I get into my work mode I am a different person as I am helping someone and I love that


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I basically work in logistics. It sometimes bleeds into IT, but I also drive forklifts.

The forklifting side of it is actually pretty good. You just have your manifest, and go around pulling down and putting up pallets by yourself. The rest of it sucks and other than the IT stuff, is all a people-oriented, popularity contest.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I teach English overseas. I'm not really suited to it. It turns out I don't really like travel or children. If I thought I had a decent chance of getting a job in the States I wouldn't be over here. But as long as even minimum-wage jobs are competitive I'm stuck.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

firestar said:


> I teach English overseas. I'm not really suited to it. It turns out I don't really like travel or children. If I thought I had a decent chance of getting a job in the States I wouldn't be over here. But as long as even minimum-wage jobs are competitive I'm stuck.


What part of Japan are you in? A big city or a small town?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> What part of Japan are you in? A big city or a small town?


Small town near Osaka.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

firestar said:


> Small town near Osaka.


You aren't having fun in Osaka? That's my favorite city in Japan. I lived there for 4 years and 2 years in Kyoto. The nightlife and shopping is sweet in Osaka. And the people are so much friendlier and relaxed compared to Tokyo and Sapporo. Do you speak Japanese?


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You aren't having fun in Osaka? That's my favorite city in Japan. I lived there for 4 years and 2 years in Kyoto. The nightlife and shopping is sweet in Osaka. And the people are so much friendlier and relaxed compared to Tokyo and Sapporo. Do you speak Japanese?


Oh man, I loved Osaka. I spent about two years in Iwakuni.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I work in an office. I make sure the author's name is spelled right on the front of a book. I make sure there are no extra spaces after periods. 

I could be functioning better.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> You aren't having fun in Osaka? That's my favorite city in Japan. I lived there for 4 years and 2 years in Kyoto. The nightlife and shopping is sweet in Osaka. And the people are so much friendlier and relaxed compared to Tokyo and Sapporo. Do you speak Japanese?


Not really easy for me to go out and have fun with SAD, so I can't really appreciate the nightlife or shopping. I don't even go to Osaka all that often, I just stay in my city. To be fair, it would be the same in the States but at least I would be in my home county with the possibility of doing something through meetup.com or getting therapy. I speak only basic Japanese and I'm not really motivated to improve my language skills.

Like I said, the job is a bad fit for me because of my anxiety disorder. If I could live the SA dream of a job in the States with little human interaction (or even a minimum-wage job to pay the bills) I would.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Quality Control in a big multinational. Not a job i really like, but i earn a decent wage. Plus it looks good on the CV. 

It's a demanding job with little thanks, and the quality department in my company are very two faced, anyone in the company will tell you that the higher ranks will trample over you just to get what they want. You really need to be strong minded and be a 'company person', and i don't think i have those traits, even if i pretend i do. It can be also highly frustrating as you can be left carrying the can when the **** hits the fan.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Magazine editor/designer.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

hvakrg i know what you mean. i just quit my job today on my 3rd day of being a waiter. they knew i didn't have any exp as a waiter or working in the food industry. it was a trial run.

apparently i have my own way of doing things, but today for some reason i felt like i was being attacked by my 2 coworkers. basically saying you're doing it wrong you're supposed to do it this way, even though it didn't really deviate much from what i was doing. everything i did, they voiced how it should be done.

i guess yea, they have more exp but how they were treating me was demeaning. this was a korean restaurant with a korean owner, so it was run like a korean business. owner telling my coworkers he doesn't know anything, over and over.

im partially to blame saying i wasn't picking it up fast enough. they just could have been more encouraging in teaching me


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i teach two college courses, but the semester is winding down and im not teaching anything next semester. that job suits me. i dont find it very difficult and i dont have to really work with other people .. just with my students, who i generally like.

i also work part-time in educational research, which is ok because the work is kinda interesting and easy, but i dont really get on well with my coworkers. i just don't talk to them.

in the fall i'll be back working 20 hours a week in a research lab, which should be fine. ive been pretty lucky as far as jobs are concerned.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Game tester. Before this I worked for 7 years as a cashier in fast food.


----------



## Jaybee (May 5, 2012)

I work in a large bank in america in the foreclosure dept. I go in, put on my headphones and e-mail my manager twice a day to let her know i'm there. I log off at 4 and go home. This last week I only spoke to the pizza delivery guy. It is the best job I've ever found. Pay is good great benefits, and almost no human interaction.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I work at a local non profit animal shelter, do just about everything from helping with vacines, medicate animals, assist surgery, and im in charge of the dog room.. been there for about 8 years and i love it..


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Jaybee said:


> I work in a large bank in america in the foreclosure dept. I go in, put on my headphones and e-mail my manager twice a day to let her know i'm there. I log off at 4 and go home. This last week I only spoke to the pizza delivery guy. It is the best job I've ever found. Pay is good great benefits, and almost no human interaction.


Cant beat a job where you get paid to do nothing except get pizza once a week or so.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Work in finance for a power company. Posting journals, reconciling bal sheets, running around after managers that can't seem to make up their fking minds, most of them have no clue anyway... :roll 

Auditors are in atm, checking yearend reports. The ol' anxiety's going into overdrive. fml


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Work in finance for a power company. Posting journals, reconciling bal sheets, running around after managers that can't seem to make up their fking minds, most of them have no clue anyway... :roll
> 
> Auditors are in atm, checking yearend reports. The ol' anxiety's going into overdrive. fml


How long did you have to study to get that job?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> How long did you have to study to get that job?


Three years. Not too bad, med students aren't so lucky.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

First I worked as purchasing, after that worked as account receivables, now I work as purchasing again.. usually my job is e-mail or phone call regarding import, as I'm new I don't handle much, so I still have spare time to browsing etc, 
but I see my senior all day long they always make phone call everywhere (the boss, the supplier, the forwarder) but I still think that purchasing is better than account receivable anyways, but still purchasing require good communication skills.. don't know if I can survive.
(btw, I quit from first job because I was bit tired of always calling everywhere, but when I worked as account receivables and don't make any phone calls, my sa got worse and I become very passive then..)


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

I work in a Call Center as a Physician Response Advocate for a Mail Order Pharmacy. I have to call doctors/nurses/and members all day and it is the worst thing ever. My numbers are terrible. I hate talking to people.


----------



## ijustwanttobemute (Jun 2, 2012)

I've been there for a year and a half too. At first it wasn't that bad but they have changed the entire process and I hate it.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Being a student I drive a cab during weekends and the summer. Somehow my brain separates my professional personality from my true personality so I don't have any troubles interacting with my customers.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

My previous job was pizza delivery. I loved it. The only drawback was that they also had a daily buffet, and the driver got suck with all the dishes at the end of the night (so I guess I was a dish washer too). I got to spend hours in my car listening to music/talk radio, or talking on the phone. It was also rewarding counting up my money at the end of the night. It also helped that I was considered one of the more reliable people that worked there.

I'm now a pharmacist. I stare at a computer screen, put things in bags, cashier, and make/take phone calls all day. I constantly break laws and bend rules in order to keep up with the workload, which rarely happens anyway. Every minute that passes I feel dumber. I get to listen to patients complain about their copays, insurance problems, and the fact that their prescription wasn't ready in 10 minutes. Like every other business sector, corporate is slashing hours and increasing productivity. I sometimes feel like I got the job done at the end of the day, but usually feel like I've failed as a care provider. I was trained to have empathy and compassion for people, but this job sometimes make me resent them.

But, hey, it pays 5 times as much as pizza delivery.


----------



## Slumberless (Mar 17, 2011)

I work at Walmart. I've tried working for them in the past and it has never worked out due to my anxiety. Lately it has been so bad that I cry constantly before and after work and on my lunch breaks. I feel trapped.

But hey, I'm starting my own business. Licensed, bonded and insured as a pet sitter. :boogie Just waiting for the insurance policy to come in the mail. Thought maybe I'd give something I love a try for once. Just don't know how I'm going to get through my current job without having a breakdown.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Bi Polar and Social Anxiety Disorder. Bi Polar I'm often manic.. I work my tail off am considered a good worker and respected for it for the most part. Social anxiety disorder. I usually keep my mouth shut and just go along with it.. I'm socially akward... its nice though people are friendly and rather understanding of me... No one knows i'm bi polar but I'm pretty sure 1/2 the people know I have issues with social anxiety and anxiety on the whole. People are pretty cool about it. They will mess with me but only in fun. 
I work in a factory... so i get to know people and that helps.. retail would be a disaster new people everyday. Couldn't manage it. It's still hard at times at work. I wish I could show you all what I do at work.. You'd be pretty amazed.. its rather interesting and looks a bit scary


----------



## purplekicks (Jun 8, 2012)

ijustwanttobemute said:


> I've been there for a year and a half too. At first it wasn't that bad but they have changed the entire process and I hate it.


I really like your quote at th end! It describes my introvertedness to the T.


----------



## purplekicks (Jun 8, 2012)

ijustwanttobemute said:


> I've been there for a year and a half too. At first it wasn't that bad but they have changed the entire process and I hate it.


I REALLY like your quote at the end by a Marty423. It decribes my introvertedness to the T.


----------



## Panthera (Jun 14, 2012)

hvakrg said:


> So what type of jobs do the rest of you have, and how well do you function in it?


I work in IT. More specifically a Network Engineer but I also deal with any in-house issues of my colleagues.

Fun at times, frustrating at times.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

HTF said:


> I work at a local non profit animal shelter, do just about everything from helping with vacines, medicate animals, assist surgery, and im in charge of the dog room.. been there for about 8 years and i love it..


That's just great! :clap


----------



## Prairielander (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm an electrician and I have been doing it for 5 years now. It is alright and the money is pretty decent. I tend to work with the same couple of guys and you are pretty much left alone. Still it does get repetitive and it can be hard on your back so I'm not sure if I want to do it forever.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't work - not sure if I will ever work for someone else again, probably not. I have had my own business - selling books - mostly rare books for years now (since 2004)- but on and off, depending how I feel. Most is online, which is obvioulsy great for me.

In the past I have done everything from dishwasher, to hospital porter, to library assistant to Customs Officer ( yes, that's not a typo - it was incredibly stressfull - but I met some great people while I did it - not for very long though).


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Work at Community Mental health agency as assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist. Meaning I pretty much do all the paperwork and crap he should do. I getting more in-tolerate of this job more and more. Got to jump through tons of hoops to just do my job. The Feds and state keeps changing the rules and admin never tells us and then yells at us when we don't do it the right way. Then now we have an associate director that is a total *****. She talks down to everyone. Just because she has all these letters behind her name she is hot to trot. I hate talking with her. I am constantly screwing something up and getting reamed out. When I was hired I was responsible to go to the program sites to due inservices and to help staff out with any problems. Now I am stuck in my office working on progress notes, filing, etc. I wish I could tell them to stick it but I need the health insurance due to health problems I have been having. The only other jobs around here is flipping burgers, chopping down trees, or working in a saw mill. My aging parent's live up here too and they increasingly need more help so I can't just move somewhere else. Plus, the economy sucks all over so I wouldn't be able to get another liveable job.


----------

